# como saber potencia de parlantes



## pani_alex (Mar 12, 2011)

hola, hago una consulta que suena estupida, tengo varios parlantes y quisiera saber de que potencia son, alguien sabe como se pueden medir, si esta es posible claro, lo que pasa es que los parlantes eran de la epoca de mi abuelo, literalmente, los mas nuevos los encontre por internet, unos compac de 5w


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2011)

En que estaban puestos? subi algunas fotos de todos modos, asi y todo resulta dificil, si en cambio estaban puestso en algún aparato pueda ser más factible.


----------



## comando_co (Mar 14, 2011)

Yo recuerdo que un amigo mio tenia un radio viejo, dicho radio tenia un parlante como de 12" de diámetro...Cualquiera diría "Que suerte!!" pero...al voltearlo, el imán era tan pequeño como el de un parlante de un radio portatil de 2 pilas AA. La boca del parlante tenia un poco menos de una pulgada de diámetro.


----------



## pani_alex (Mar 15, 2011)

en unos tocadiscos, "vinilo"

voy a ver cuando los desarmo para sacarles foto


----------



## pani_alex (Mar 16, 2011)

Parlante 1, este es el mas grande, entre los que andan (bueno no puedo hacer q*UE* salga la condenada miniatura, tiro los enlaces nomas)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/x19mO_el7ECaNlmty0sz-_almLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/x6MkzszUSr3L0xKk-W234_almLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/SLp-f4_vv5VgqSQPpBli1PalmLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/G0bC1boXkJ-02o6rzn7EzPalmLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink

Parlante 2, este es mas chiquito, y dice por el 5w 4ohm, era de una radio barata

https://picasaweb.google.com/100576...key=Gv1sRgCLDpspvd9Pyh8QE#5584645542418543778

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jP7QJ1zsQaPNGqYcvzMqDfalmLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink

Parlante 1 izquierda, parlante 2 derecha

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FyVJCvtKkDpUUVNh9ruCVfalmLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink

Parlante 3, este esta entre los dos, era de un tocadiscos o algo, lo que si es viejo

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ECQ7dYDenmAe1g-DDekTnPalmLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EhzM8AHILL5cwsNfbOu2a_almLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tJ5RHYg07_gXEmIvwudkR_almLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4UEmm-AicuKf5jyX5U6v3_almLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink

yo dedusco q*UE* estos parlantes de cono grande son de 10w, puede ser?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2011)

pani_alex dijo:


> yo dedusco q*UE* estos parlantes de cono grande son de 10w, puede ser?


  
En el estado calamitoso en el que se encuentran...como mucho pueden ser 0.0027W...claro, antes de que se salga el cono


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2011)

Ummmmmmm . . . más allá de la potencia , que puede estar entre los 5 y 10 *WATF*  , están muy deteriorados.

Como no valdría la pena reenconarlos , te sugiero que les repares las rajaduras de las suspensiones con alguna silicona (Fastix) , nada de apretar el pomo y ponerle chorizos , con un mondadientes le vas poniendo pequeñas cantidades dentro de la rajadura.

Si la rotura es larga , no lo hagas todo de golpe sino de a tramitos y . . . paciencia.

Si la suspención está muy debilitada , luego de reparadas las roturas y ya bien seco (uno o dos dias después  ) podés pasarle de la misma silicona cuidadosamente con el dedo por encina de toda la suspensión una fina capita , como si lo pintaras con el dedo ¡ Y con muuuuuuucho cuidado !.

Si el cono también está debil y tomó humedad , podés pintarlo con cola sintética rebajada con un poco de agua , OJO QUE NO LE ENTRE COLA A LA BOBINA.

Todo ésto *es una chanchada*  , pero te permitiría seguir utilizándolos y a costo cero.

Obligado que los uses en un bafle , caja , así en el aire , se hacen pelota 

Saludos !


----------



## pani_alex (Mar 16, 2011)

dije que eran de la epoca de mi abuelo, y mas presisamente de mi abuelo jaja, pero estan alli y quiero usar.

la suspencion es el borde externo del cono? si hago voy a hacer uno por ves porque sin musica no existo... ah voy a pegar un poco lo que hice hayer, era para probar nomas el crosober pero vale para reirse y creo que voy a aplicar el famoso provisorio eterno XD

osea que si les muestro lo que son las cajas se va a queres matar.. jajaja tendria que ponerles la rejilla verdad, pero el caso es que me gusta asi abierto, a todos le saco XD

tengo uno un poco mas grande pero ese rosa la bobina, algun dia si tengo paciencia trato de ponerlee en su lugar porque el iman ivene movil como para calibrar, una cosa rara.

despues tengo otros dos de maso 15w pero sin cono ni bobina y otro de 50, talves algun otro mas, todo lo que veo junto, alguna ves pienso arreglarlos si necesito, creo que me costaria como 5$ eso segun la ultima ves que lleve a arregrar parlantes

gracias por los comentarios



ezavalla dijo:


> En el estado calamitoso en el que se encuentran...como mucho pueden ser 0.0027W...claro, antes de que se salga el cono



suenan co, ademas con el amplificador de parlantecitos trucho de pc (an de ser de 2 o 3w) les doy al max y hacen ruido, claro tengo de ayuda un boofer satellite de 15w (creo q la caja es chica porque su golpe es feo mi hermano compro un genius de 20w y ese es ooootra historia, que lindo golpea) 

ademas enserio co yo estoy preguntando lo de la potencia


----------



## comando_co (Mar 16, 2011)

Como dije, esos parlantes viejos engañan. Tienen un diámetro grande como de 12" y la boquita parece la de un parlantito de esos de radios portátiles de 2 pilas AA


----------



## zxeth (Mar 16, 2011)

ajjajaja, te sale mas caro la silicona que el parlante jajajajajajjajajajaja. en electronicaliniers hay unos de 4" a 3U$S, y son 0km


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2011)

JAJAJA 

No lo mandé comprar siliconas o cola sintética , *ahí pierde plata* . . .  que le rescate al abuelo


----------



## pani_alex (Mar 17, 2011)

estos son dos medio y un tweeter XD alado se puede ver los crossover pasivos y el super amplificador que da vida a esta obra de arte, el amplificador de arriba es el que queme con los compac de 5w, tal ves lo arregle para tweeter  si encuentro un crosover activo que pueda comprar y no baje de los estandares que me dijeron aqui.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pGbtIIRbKMegenNU60WSHvalmLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink

aqui mas parlantes, del de la izquierda salienron los amplificadores, este cumple la funcion de tweeter, el de la derecha todavia no fue destripado.. ah como pueden ver ninguno tiene rejilla

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bS9_k5PeYrEyQ-wJNgXmmPalmLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink


----------



## hellwin (Ago 23, 2011)

Buenas, yo tambien quisiera saber cuanta potencia max puede soportar estos parlantes que tengo, dice que son de 6ohm, son AIWA modelo # sx-ns552yl


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2011)

hellwin dijo:


> Buenas, yo tambien quisiera saber cuanta potencia max puede soportar estos parlantes que tengo, dice que son de 6ohm, son AIWA modelo # sx-ns552yl







​

A ver....hummmmmm....hummmmmmm
Parece que la bola no sabe.......


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2011)

Es muy sencillo; pones una entrada senoidal pura al ampli y vas subiendo la potencia de salida hasta que se rompan, tomas nota del valor y ya sabes que es un poco menos.

En serio, lo normal es probarlos poco a poco hasta que distorsionen, si son antiguos serán de 1 o 2W con suerte. Mi padre tenía uno de ese estilo de unas 10 o 15" no recuerdo, con un imán ridículo como el del altavoz interno de un pc; osea que era de 1W con suerte. Lo tiré.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 24, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> En serio, lo normal es probarlos poco a poco hasta que distorsionen


Depende, en un modo no sabrás si la distorsión es producida por el amplificador ó por superar el aguante del altavoz. 

Una opción para referencia es buscar el modelo del Equipo de Sonido del cual pertenecen (¿pertenecían?) esos altavoces y ver que potencia les suministraba.

Sino, pues intenta lo mas obvio, saca el altavoz de la caja y ve que potencia dice soportar.


----------

